# Data signal



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't had an issue with data signal including holding on to 4G until I flashed the FXZ file early last week. Since then, it's not been quite as strong and reliable in 4G and drops to 3G more often, and 3G sometimes just won't work at all.

I know there's a known issue with 3G not working regardless of the icon being displayed, but do you think it's possible that I damaged the SIM card when flashing back with the FXZ?


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine did that too. Almost seems like it works its way out of it after a few days. I was losing data connection left and right. Kinda like when I bought it. Data is working great now. Didn't do anything to it...lol


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I replaced my SIM card after work today. Nothing's changed yet, so it's either the towers in my area, the bad weather rolling through here lately, or something in the FXZ file isn't working properly.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

What ur prl #?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen somewhere that ur data connection may be screwy until it says 15061. Like I said it took mine about a week after the fxz before it had a decent connection


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

what's fxz never heard of it


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> What ur prl #?





JRJ442 said:


> I've seen somewhere that ur data connection may be screwy until it says 15061. Like I said it took mine about a week after the fxz before it a decent connection


How do I find out my PRL #?



jacko1 said:


> what's fxz never heard of it


FXZ is the new SBF for Motorola devices.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ur prl# is in settings/about phone. Its all the way at the bottom. If its not 15061 it'll eventually update itself I think. From what I've read anyway


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting... I checked my PRL number and it does indeed say 15061.

Here's the cool part: I now have data signal in my office building. No 4G, but I do have about 2-3 bars of 3G signal and it does work. Sweet.


----------

